# Why do I deliver food?



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Been deep diving on wikipedia.

From the Big Bang,

Through the transition from no life on Earth to the Origin of Life.

From the origins of mammals to the origins of the various human species.

Through the creation of civilizations until our modern day.

I just wanna be free;

To utilize the decline button.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Padding the post count a bit, are we? Lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> I just wanna be free; To utilize the decline button.


But 5 minutes ago in another thread you were demanding to be an "Uber Employee." 
🤣


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Same reason why I drive because we can’t obey rules or be confined!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Padding the post count a bit, are we? Lol


Ha Ha!

Have you learned how to profitably use the decline button?

Took billions of years of evolution to find that button.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> But 5 minutes ago in another thread you were demanding to be an "Uber Employee."
> 🤣


Such a short memory.

Are you experiencing early symptoms of old-timers disease?

Prop. 22 good.

AB5 bad.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Have you learned how to profitably use the decline button?
> 
> Took billions of years of evolution to find that button.


Even evolution skips a couple generations, after all we have you


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Emptynesst said:


> Even evolution skips a couple generations, after all we have you


Maybe.

A couple of generations?

What happened with your lineage? 

**** Neanderthalis trying to survive amongst **** Sapiens.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Don’t feed the trolls


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Don’t feed the trolls


Trolls are always hungry.

Seems they are ordering food for delivery on various apps.

I deliver food to hungry Trolls from various eateries almost every day.

Hungry Trolls are the basis of our industry.

Your post was extremely thought provoking.

Thanks for your insightful feedback.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> View attachment 676882


Oh, BTW, my condolences for last week.
Of course, I shouldn't be saying anything before this coming Sunday, but,


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Oh, BTW, my condolences for last week.
> Of course, I shouldn't be saying anything before this coming Sunday, but,
> View attachment 676959


I’m moving over to the dark side. I’m going to be a Bears fan. I want a losing team all season. 😀

I’m afraid I’m going to have to report your comment since it has nothing to do with this thread. 😀 One of my replies was deleted for that reason. This forum is becoming too censored.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> View attachment 676882


Ha Ha!

Decribes your life?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Decribes your life?


Live a life of purpose instead of trolling a forum and being nasty to people.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> BTW, my condolences for last week.
> Of course, I shouldn't be saying anything before this coming Sunday, but,
> View attachment 676959


BTW, my condolences for da Bears big loss. 😃


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Life a life of purpose instead of trolling a forum and being nasty to people.


"Living is easy with eyes closed
Misunderstanding all you see
It's getting hard to be someone but it all works out 
It doesn't matter much to me"

Plus, I got skin the game. And you?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

M


Judge and Jury said:


> "Living is easy with eyes closed
> Misunderstanding all you see
> It's getting hard to be someone but it all works out
> It doesn't matter much to me"
> ...


My eyes are wide open, which is why it’s easy to see when people resort to trolling or negative behavior, they’re clearly missing something in their life.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> M
> 
> My eyes are wide open, which is why it’s easy to see when people resort to trolling or negative behavior, they’re clearly missing something in their life.


"Hey, don't you know it's a waste of your day 
Caught up in endless solutions
That have no meaning
Just another hunch 
Based upon jumping conclusions 
Caught up in endless solutions
Backed up against a wall of confusion
Living a life of illusion"


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> M
> 
> My eyes are wide open, which is why it’s easy to see when people resort to trolling or negative behavior, they’re clearly missing something in their life.


"I need someone to show me 
The things in life that I can't find 
I can't see the things that make 
True happiness, I must be blind 

Make a joke and I will sigh 
And you will laugh and I will cry 
Happiness I cannot feel 
And love to me is so unreal

And so as you hear these words 
Telling you now of my state 
I tell you to enjoy life 
I wish I could but it's too late"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> "I need someone to show me
> The things in life that I can't find
> I can't see the things that make
> True happiness, I must be blind
> ...


Nice, somber poem.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Nice, somber poem.


A rock n roll song by Black Sabbath.

A band with a bad reputation.

Song titled Paranoid. Great lyrics and a driving beat rarely matched.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Padding the post count a bit, are we? Lol


I got 113 points on this site.

How many you got?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Nice, somber poem.


So,

I quoted the Beatles and Joe Walsh. 

And your favorite was the quote by Black Sabbath?


----------

